# Fragen zu Sinus 1054 !



## PhoenixDH (31. August 2005)

Hab gestern meinen Anschluss bei der Telekom aufstocken lassen von 2000 auf 6000 !
Jetzt gibts da gratis ein Modem mit integriertem Router dazu ! Das Sinus 1054.

Ich habe noch das ganz alte DSL Modem, das erste was es gegeben hat !
Dahinter hab ich einen nicht grad billigen Netgear WLAN Router hängen !

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde ist, ob jemand weiß, ob man bei dem Gerät die Routerfunktion abstellen kann und das Gerät nur als Modem nutzen kann ?

Denn was ich in Berichten eben gelesen habe, sagen zwar aus das es ein relativ gutes Gerät für Einsteiger ist, aber mit vielen gleichzeitigen Verbindungen ein Problem hat und oft abstürzt !

Wie gesagt, auf die Routerfunktion kann ich gerne verzichten, wenn das möglich wäre !
Wenn net werd ich wohl mein altes im Einsatz lassen !


----------



## Meccan (27. September 2005)

wenn du die Router Funktion nicht benutzen willst dann mach es einfach in den du NUR das eine KABEL in das Sinus steckst von deinen TEUREN Router, dann hat der Sinus Router auch nichts zu Routen!


 MFG Carl


----------

